# .avi ou .mov sur iPad



## AppleSpirit (19 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

est-il possible d'installer des films format .avi sur son ipad et de les lire dans ce format ? ou faut-il nécessairement encoder chaque film via itunes avant afin de les rendre compatibles avec iPad ?


----------



## NoxDiurna (19 Juin 2010)

Normalement, il faut soit encoder tout à nouveau, soit jailbreaker ton iPad. Mais depuis peu, j'ai vu ce logiciel. Apparemment, ça marche moyen mais puisque le logiciel n'est pas retiré par Apple, il risque d'inspirer certain (VLC?)


----------



## PascalBS38 (21 Juin 2010)

Faut-il absolument encoder en H264 pour l'iPad?


----------



## PascalBS38 (21 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Faut-il absolument encoder en H264 pour l'iPad?


 
Bon je me reponds a moi meme..
Voici ce qu'on peut lire sur le sire Apple
*TV et vidéo*


Prise en charge de la résolution 1 024 x 768 pixels avec l'Adaptateur connecteur Dock vers VGA ; 576p et 480p avec le câble composante AV Apple, 576i et 480i avec le câble composite AV Apple
*Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à* 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; *vidéo MPEG-4,* jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 par 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; *Motion JPEG (M-JPEG)* jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 1 280 par 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format .avi
Donc on n'est pas oblige d'encoder en H264. C'est bien pour moi car mon "vieux" iMacG5-PPC a du mal...


----------



## mashgau (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai lu qu'il existait un lecteur vidéo / divx pour quelques , et donc sans jailbreaker son ipad. Il semble bien fonctionner d'après ce qu'on m'en a dit.

xyplayer ou un truc comme ça ...


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> J'ai lu qu'il existait un lecteur vidéo / divx pour quelques &#8364;, et donc sans jailbreaker son ipad. Il semble bien fonctionner d'après ce qu'on m'en a dit.
> 
> xyplayer ou un truc comme ça ...


 
L'application s'appelle yxplayer et est effectivement dispo sur l'AppStore pour 3.99&#8364;
Lien iTunes
Rapide test de YXPlayer

Pas encore testée pour ma part mais je pense tester ça très bientôt.


----------



## thbar (22 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,



AppleSpirit a dit:


> est-il possible d'installer des films format .avi sur son ipad et de les lire dans ce format ? ou faut-il nécessairement encoder chaque film via itunes avant afin de les rendre compatibles avec iPad ?



connais-tu AirVideo (http://www.inmethod.com) ?

Ca se compose:
- d'un serveur gratuit facile à utiliser (pour mac ou pc) à qui tu dis où sont tes vidéos
- d'une appli ipod/iphone/ipad très agréable (gratuite ou 279 selon la version), qui sait streamer, déclencher un encodage sur le serveur, ou ajouter à itunes

On peut ou bien regarder en live (live conversion), ou bien appliquer une conversion de bonne qualité pour regarder plus tard, et ajouter à itunes pour pouvoir regarder offline après.

Je suis vraiment très fan de cette appli, à tester 

-- Thibaut


----------



## mashgau (23 Juin 2010)

J'ai testé rapidement YXPlayer.

Ça fonctionne pas mal, les vidéos ne sont pas super fluides mais ça reste très correct. Il y a encore un peu de boulot pas les devs pour sortir un truc au poil, mais ça fait bien l'affaire pour le moment.

A noter que je n'ai pas encore testé de vidéo HD type mkv censée ramer énormément.


----------



## quebecd (25 Juin 2010)

allo,

j'ai acheté  yxplayer  et c'est vraiment super j'ai pu mes des films sans me prendre la tête.

par contre j'ai un petit soucis. j'ai la pochette d'apple et donc mon ipad ne peut être mis que dans un sens. par contre le programme  yxplayer  me mes les vidéos que dans une seule position. j'ia beau essayé de faire changer l'image en agitant pour ipad cela fonctionne pas. c'est pas pratique car avec la pochette d'apple on peut regarder des films en le mettant en cadre. mais avec le fait que  yxplayer  me mets l'image à l'envers je peux pas utiliser la pochette comme je veux.

donc pour résumer peut ôn changer la façon donc  yxplayer  affiche les films?
aussi peut être faire des dossiers dans ce programme car j'en ai une peleté et pour en trouver un c'est pas pratique

merci


----------



## mashgau (26 Juin 2010)

EDIT : possible depuis la MAJ d'hier


----------



## quebecd (26 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> EDIT : possible depuis la MAJ d'hier


 

c'est hot merci!!


----------

